# ordering parts in the us



## Wibig (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi

I am looking for online store that sell nissan x-trail parts. I am specially searching the following parts :
- condenser fan
- dehydrator or drier
for my 2005 nissan x-trail.
If someone could help me in finding some stores, that will be great.
Looking forward to hearing from you, I thank you in advance.
Regards,
Eric


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Since the X-trail isn't sold in the USA, it will be hard to find a place that sells parts for it in the USA.


----------



## Wibig (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you for your answer. Do you think that these parts could be find in New Zealand or Australia? I live in Tahiti and it's frightfully expensive here !
Thanks again for your collaboration.
Regards,


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't see why not. They should be available anywhere X-trail's are sold.


----------



## KiwiME (Mar 24, 2012)

Parts are absurdly expensive in NZ also - I just paid NZ$100 for a cabin filter element. I would suggest Australia although Canada might also be an option.


----------



## 06X-Trail (Apr 29, 2012)

Try Rock auto (lots of GOOD parts) inexpensive too! Just watch your shopping cart,because if you take your time and buy the things from same warehouses you can save on shipping! There is also a place called Prime Choice Auto Parts--there is a Canadian site and a USA site----US site should offer free shipping to you,very limited stock for X-trails,but be sure to try there Ceramic brake pads as they are great quality and exellent value hope this helps --06X-Trail


----------

